# Your Blood Type and Covid-19



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

There is medical evidence in a study that indicates people with Type O Blood are the least likely to be affected by this virus; Type A, the most likely.  I heard this on "Extra."  I immediately texted my DIL, as she is anxious and this worries me.  My son, DIL, grandson, and me are all Type O.

There is a written article on this study, which she read, that states this information has not been peer reviewed yet and may only be coincidental.

I'm sorry, do not have a link yet, (@win231, you can call it hearsay!) but I will be looking for it soon.  Perhaps one of you good people can discover it.  Wanted to get this out as fast as I heard this.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 22, 2020)

How do I change to type O?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

Some links, very easy to find:
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/is-blood-type-linked-to-covid-19-risk
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200320/blood-type-may-affect-covid19-risk-study
https://www.nbc12.com/2020/03/21/st...-could-make-you-more-susceptible-coronavirus/
https://www.sciencealert.com/paper-...ight-be-slightly-more-susceptible-to-covid-19


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 22, 2020)

From my understanding of the last article there are a higher number of persons with type A blood types in that ares then those with type O. So naturally in the small group of people with the virus they studied would have more type A blood.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

Yeah, @Becky1951 
that's what my DIL said too.
I just got excited when I heard it.  My DIL has been anxious, and she is always a capable, level-headed person, I was hoping to give her wonderful news to ease her mind.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Yeah, @Becky1951
> that's what my DIL said too.
> I just got excited when I heard it.  My DIL has been anxious, and she is always a capable, level-headed person, I was hoping to give her wonderful news to ease her mind.


I wasn't very excited I'm type A LOL. I know what you mean Pepper, I too am holding onto hope for any encouraging news.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm type A also, but I refuse to get alarmed about this. Sounds pretty hokey to me.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm type A also, but I refuse to get alarmed about this. Sounds pretty hokey to me.


Agree.

_Sakthi Vaiyapuri, Ph.D., an associate professor of cardiovascular and venom pharmacology at the University of Reading, in the United Kingdom, *emphasizes that people with type A blood should not worry because of this preliminary study’s results.*

“*There is little evidence to substantiate any claim that there [is] any more than a coincidental correlation between blood group ABO and susceptibility of contracting COVID-19,” he says.*

“There are far too many parameters that cast doubt over the credibility of [the researchers’] claims, which — worse still — are not mentioned in a non-peer reviewed preprint study,” Vaiyapuri cautions._


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Yep, that's what my DIL said; that's why she didn't get all excited like her MIL did.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

This is just my opinion but I don't think viruses check your blood type before entering your body. The safest way not to get it is don't come in contact with someone that has it. We are not aware of the blood type of people that has died from the virus.


----------



## Lee (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no idea what blood type I am....clueless I am about important things


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> This is just my opinion but I don't think viruses check your blood type before entering your body. The safest way not to get it is don't come in contact with someone that has it. We are not aware of the blood type of people that has died from the virus.


Makes sense to me!  Sounded too good to be true, for me & mine at least.  I wanted so desperately to ease my DIL's mind.  I've never seen her shaken like this before.  If I'm the one giving hopeful advice, you know you're in trouble!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Update
@7:15 am Saw Dr. Oz on Fox & Friends.  A question from a viewer via e-mail was posed to him about this subject and he confirmed that Yes, Blood Type O is the least affected by the Virus and Blood Type A the most.  He also said while women appear to get sicker than men, more men die from this than women.

Re:  the Blood Types - Dr. Oz said there was so far no reason to be found for this, but it is due to genetic make-up.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Yayyyy. I’m blood O type 
Here is a link about it. While there more type A blood types out there, for the study, the percentages used in the example were almost equal in numbers used.
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.kir...19/DTLTBS4VVJDBBBBFULQXLPWOFA/?outputType=amp


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yayyyy. I’m blood O type


Me too, as is my son, his wife and his son.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a rare blood type;  B negative.  I haven't worried too overly much about the blood type discussion because from everything thing I HAVE read, the data is largely anecdotal.  There have been no actual scientific studies done to determine the accuracy of the loose statistical data, and even that data is incomplete.  

On the other hand, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade!  Honestly in this current climate, ANYTHING that gives folks the smallest amount of reassurance is a good thing.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

@Ronni 
Was only reporting what I heard and he claims to have the latest data, up-to-the-minute on this 
phenomenon.  The question is why, not that it exists at all.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Me too, as is my son, his wife and his son.


Read the link I posted above. 
While genetics isn’t everything, it does play a significant part in our health.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Update
> @7:15 am Saw Dr. Oz on Fox & Friends.  A question from a viewer via e-mail was posed to him about this subject and he confirmed that Yes, Blood Type O is the least affected by the Virus and Blood Type A the most.  He also said while women appear to get sicker than men, more men die from this than women.
> 
> Re:  the Blood Types - Dr. Oz said there was so far no reason to be found for this, but it is due to genetic make-up.


Oh, well if _Dr. Oz_ said it, then it MUST be true, because he's proven himself to be such a reliable source. NOT. 

I wouldn't trust a single word he says. Not. One. Word. 

I've yet to hear a *credible* epidemiologist, high-level medical researcher, or virologist suggest that blood type has any relationship to getting sick or dying from COVID-19.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Just reporting something I heard @StarSong.  I find it interesting scientifically, and would even if the information were reversed. 

One thing about these famous people:  It seems he is in contact with Dr. Birx.  I'm not.  He speaks with all those folks we will never have conversations with.  He's on the inside, and while you may not personally "like" him, his credentials are impeccable.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

They did a study of over 2,000 people. I don’t particularly care what blood type I have and if this is true and if were possible, I would trade my blood type with anyone who was at risk if needed, if it helped save someone’s life.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Just reporting something I heard @StarSong.  I find it interesting scientifically, and would even if the information were reversed.
> 
> One thing about these famous people:  It seems he is in contact with Dr. Birx.  I'm not.  He speaks with all those folks we will never have conversations with.  He's on the inside, and while you may not personally "like" him, his credentials are impeccable.


If you think Dr. Oz's credentials are impeccable then your opinions and mine differ greatly on him.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Did you go to Harvard?  Did you get your MD and MBA degrees from University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine?  Do you direct the Cardiovascular Institute and Complementary Medicine Program at New York Presbyterian Hospital?  Have you been a professor at the Department of Surgery at Columbia University since 2001?  All Ivy Leagues.  The hospital is one of the best on this planet.

Does the above indicate a lack of knowledge or superior credentials?  Guess what, I don't care for him either but I'd be foolish to think I'm on equal par with what he's capable of, or that his accomplishments should in anyway be lessened.  Please cut it out, @StarSong you're too good for this nonsense.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

I never said that I had more medical education than him.  That doesn't change my opinion that he's an opportunistic shill who has touted all manner of unproven drugs, vitamins, treatments, etc.  He's has been roundly criticized for the above by people with better credentials than him or me.   

There are many others whose opinions and agendas I trust far more than Oz.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I never said that I had more medical education than him.  That doesn't change my opinion that he's an opportunistic shill who has touted all manner of unproven drugs, vitamins, treatments, etc.  He's has been roundly criticized for the above by people with better credentials than him or me.
> 
> There are many others whose opinions and agendas I trust far more than Oz.


Did you see this:

https://thehill.com/changing-americ...15-nobel-laureate-predicts-us-will-experience


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Did you see this:
> 
> https://thehill.com/changing-americ...15-nobel-laureate-predicts-us-will-experience



From the article:
_"Stanford University biophysicist Michael Levitt correctly calculated China would get through the worst of its coronavirus epidemic earlier than most health experts estimated. Now he sees a similar outcome for the United States and other affected countries."_

Unfortunately China is experiencing a resurgence so I question the efficacy of Dr. Levitt's information

From Reuters


----------



## Liberty (Apr 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> From the article:
> _"Stanford University biophysicist Michael Levitt correctly calculated China would get through the worst of its coronavirus epidemic earlier than most health experts estimated. Now he sees a similar outcome for the United States and other affected countries."_
> 
> Unfortunately China is experiencing a resurgence so I question the efficacy of Dr. Levitt's information
> ...


Well, we can only hope, can't we?! It is what it is and will be what it will be, as hub always says.  Remember he was talking about AMERICA , not China.  For all we know there could be 2 strains  or a weakening of this bug, which has been suggested  before by those in China I believe.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

How does this connect to Oz or the thread subject line?  Or perhaps it doesn't.  Just wondering  

The Hill article skipped over the most important points in far more expansive original source article that it credited. 
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-03-22/coronavirus-outbreak-nobel-laureate

In the full article, Dr. Levitt very specifically agrees with and encourages current social distancing strategies to reduce infection rates. In areas where populations are isolating themselves, the rate of infection is slowing, flattening, and eventually reducing. That's precisely the reason we are being advised to stay home. 

China's numbers dropped like a rock because of draconian, massive, rigorously enforced quarantines. 

Whether infection rates come down for a while only to roar back in the autumn or when we let our guards down will remain to be seen.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> How do I change to type O?


I'm O +   The universal donor type...  Good news for me, if verified.  And, donate blood when my weight is sufficiently up.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

Empty said:


> I'm O +   The universal donor type...  Good news for me, if verified.  And, donate blood when my weight is sufficiently up.



I've donated.  Scary to open myself up (literally because they're poking holes in me!!!) to infection, but the techs are EXTREMELY cautious and there were a number of extra sanitary measures implemented since the last time I donated.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

The *universal blood type* is O negative (O-). Donors with *type* O- *blood* have the unique power to help anyone in need of a *blood* transfusion. Red *blood* cells from O- donors can be transfused to anyone, regardless of the person's *blood type*.Apr 9, 2019
https://www.oneblood.org/media/blog/target-your-type/what-is-the-universal-blood-type.stml
*O Negative, not O Positive*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

The tests weren’t done by Dr. Oz. The tests were done in universities in China. Scientists were given blood from over 2,000 patients who were tested positive for the virus  and the results are amazing.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.kiro7.com/news/trending/coronavirus-fact-check-does-your-blood-type-make-it-more-likely-you-will-get-covid-19/DTLTBS4VVJDBBBBFULQXLPWOFA/?outputType=amp

I’m open minded to view ‘any’ information that’s done by professionals with a unbiased disposition.
Just because Dr. Oz discusses it on one of his shows doesn’t make it quackery and of course he’s discarded by the majority of the medical field; he exposes truths that others either don’t want exposed or don’t want to know like that most apple juice was getting sold to mothers and fed to babies that was filled with arsenic. Of course he ruffles  feathers. Most bold and brave people do.
Just because others don’t believe it, doesn’t make him a quack.

Also, what’s wrong with having some possible good news on the forum? If some people do have a better chance of surviving this why the hostility?
Why would people want to know how many hundreds of thousands are going to die before discovering any good news.

There’s a wealth a positive information here that nobody wants to read , from very reputable professionals but people would rather hear the worst stuff.

Anybody with any uplifting news must be bogus?
I don’t get people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Update
> @7:15 am Saw Dr. Oz on Fox & Friends.  A question from a viewer via e-mail was posed to him about this subject and he confirmed that Yes, Blood Type O is the least affected by the Virus and Blood Type A the most.  He also said while women appear to get sicker than men, more men die from this than women.
> 
> Re:  the Blood Types - Dr. Oz said there was so far no reason to be found for this, but it is due to genetic make-up.


Well, I watch CNN, .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I never said that I had more medical education than him.  That doesn't change my opinion that he's an opportunistic shill who has touted all manner of unproven drugs, vitamins, treatments, etc.  He's has been roundly criticized for the above by people with better credentials than him or me.
> 
> There are many others whose opinions and agendas I trust far more than Oz.


I agree, he’s in it for the money.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I watch CNN, .


You're funny!    
I'm not a Fox watcher when it comes to opinion shows at night, but I find their regular news to be ok.  I was flipping channels this morning, that's about it.  At this point, I wish I didn't!


----------



## Judycat (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm type A. Good by sweet life.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Not You, @Judycat 
Not You


----------



## Judycat (Apr 3, 2020)

Remember the good times.


----------



## Pam (Apr 3, 2020)

Lee said:


> I have no idea what blood type I am....clueless I am about important things



Me neither!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree, he’s in it for the money.


Well of course he’s working for money. And who isn’t? Not everybody is a mother teresa doing work for charity.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You're funny!
> I'm not a Fox watcher when it comes to opinion shows at night, but I find their regular news to be ok.  I was flipping channels this morning, that's about it.  At this point, I wish I didn't!


She is funny.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Well of course he’s working for money. And who isn’t? Not everybody is a mother teresa doing work for charity.


I am not working for money, oh, wait, I’m not working at all .  And I am O- but since I have red blood cell cancer, I doubt anyone wants my blood.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not working for money, oh, wait, I’m not working at all .  And I am O- but since I have red blood cell cancer, I doubt anyone wants my blood.


Most people our age don’t work. It’s called retirement and if I offer any kind of condolences, it would be considered sarcastic anyway. 
Im sticking with ‘People are strange.’


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Most people our age don’t work. It’s called retirement and if I offer any kind of condolences, it would be considered sarcastic anyway.
> Im sticking with ‘People are strange.’


My husband still works so I have to disagree.  I think it’s probably more like 50-50 for people our age working.  Medicare is not very good insurance, and while people work for money, of course, a lot more people work for insurance first and money second.  IMO


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My husband still works so I have to disagree.  I think it’s probably more like 50-50 for people our age working.  Medicare is not very good insurance, and while people work for money, of course, a lot more people work for insurance first and money second.  IMO


Well my husband still works too but he’s younger than me and according to this survey done last year only 1 out of 5 people over 65 still have to work and this is from one year ago. (April - 2019) That would mean that 4 out of 5 people over 65 are in fact retired.

https://www.businessinsider.com/per...-working-past-retirement-age-healthier-2019-4


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Well my husband still works too but he’s younger than me and according to this survey done last year only 1 out of 5 people over 65 still have to work and this is from one year ago. (April - 2019 ) That would mean that 4 out of 5 people over 65 are in fact retired.


Maybe where you live this is true, not where I am, IMO.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Remember the good times.


Too few, too few!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Maybe where you live this is true, not where I am, IMO.


Awwwww...... (((( hug ))) 
It was an article written from an American on the U.S. economy.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> The *universal blood type* is O negative (O-). Donors with *type* O- *blood* have the unique power to help anyone in need of a *blood* transfusion. Red *blood* cells from O- donors can be transfused to anyone, regardless of the person's *blood type*.Apr 9, 2019
> https://www.oneblood.org/media/blog/target-your-type/what-is-the-universal-blood-type.stml
> *O Negative, not O Positive*


I'm type 0- and that's what I've always been told. Reverse can be a problem though.  If you have type 0- you can only receive a transfusion of Type 0-. I usually have to have a blood transfusion once a year and iron transfusions 2-3 times a year.  I used to donate blood and have been called to donate blood because of my type. Then I started having seizures almost 40 years ago and they didn't want my blood because of the meds. Now I have blood loss in my intestines and easily become anemic. When I got pregnant with my first child I was constantly having my blood checked because of the AB/0 incompatibility and the Rh factor (positive/negative).  My husband was AB+ and if the baby had my husbands AB blood type and/or his +Rh then my body would treat the baby as a foreign object.  This happens with the first pregnancy but there was a greater chance with the 3rd pregnancy.  I only had 2 children. That was 40 something years ago. I would think they would have a solution to that problem by now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> I'm type 0- and that's what I've always been told. Reverse can be a problem though.  If you have type 0- you can only receive a transfusion of Type 0-. I usually have to have a blood transfusion once a year and iron transfusions 2-3 times a year.  I used to donate blood and have been called to donate blood because of my type. Then I started having seizures almost 40 years ago and they didn't want my blood because of the meds. Now I have blood loss in my intestines and easily become anemic. When I got pregnant with my first child I was constantly having my blood checked because of the AB/0 incompatibility and the Rh factor (positive/negative).  My husband was AB+ and if the baby had my husbands AB blood type and/or his +Rh then my body would treat the baby as a foreign object.  This happens with the first pregnancy but there was a greater chance with the 3rd pregnancy.  I only had 2 children. That was 40 something years ago. I would think they would have a solution to that problem by now.


At birth I had to receive a total blood transfusion because of this issue, but my husband is AB+ and though I’m 0- my children did not have any issues.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Some links, very easy to find:
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/is-blood-type-linked-to-covid-19-risk
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200320/blood-type-may-affect-covid19-risk-study
> https://www.nbc12.com/2020/03/21/st...-could-make-you-more-susceptible-coronavirus/
> https://www.sciencealert.com/paper-...ight-be-slightly-more-susceptible-to-covid-19


The first article discusses the actual findings.  The others sound like journalists' interpretations.  The key parts of the article from a scientific view are:

Experts not involved with the research have commented on the findings, explaining that the study does not demonstrate a causal relationship between blood type and susceptibility to being hospitalized with COVID-19.

Sakthi Vaiyapuri, Ph.D., an associate professor of cardiovascular and venom pharmacology at the University of Reading, in the United Kingdom, emphasizes that people with type A blood should not worry because of this preliminary study’s results.

“There is little evidence to substantiate any claim that there [is] any more than a coincidental correlation between blood group ABO and susceptibility of contracting COVID-19,” he says.

Moreover, the current study, which included data only from very specific populations in China, did not account for some confounding factors, such as that blood group distribution varies by country.

However, if further research confirms the study’s findings, they could help medical professionals identify people most at risk of requiring hospitalization due to infection with the new virus.




“There are far too many parameters that cast doubt over the credibility of [the researchers’] claims, which — worse still — are not mentioned in a non-peer reviewed preprint study,” Vaiyapuri cautions.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> At birth I had to receive a total blood transfusion because of this issue, but my husband is AB+ and though I’m 0- my children did not have any issues.


My first child is 0- and my second is AB+ so it never became an issue with my pregnancies. My daughter (0-) had a difficult time with her 3rd pregnancy and ended up losing the baby. I think I was too naive when I was pregnant with my first one. Or else I was too happy to take the doctor seriously.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

My mother did not have a third child, thank heaven, she is not suited for motherhood.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

The trouble with drawing this type of conclusion is that the connection between two things (getting Covid-19 and blood type) could be meaningless, coincidental, etc.  I wonder what would happen if somebody analyzed the incidence of the disease among different colors of hair, skin, eyes, whether a person has freckles, height and weight, mental outlook, musical talent, or hundreds of other things.  Every one of those things would show a higher incidence of disease among one type or another, but that proves absolutely about the connection being meaningful. Most of these comparisons turn out to be just coincidence.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The trouble with drawing this type of conclusion is that the connection between two things (getting Covid-19 and blood type) could be meaningless, coincidental, etc.  I wonder what would happen if somebody analyzed the incidence of the disease among different colors of hair, skin, eyes, whether a person has freckles, height and weight, mental outlook, musical talent, or hundreds of other things.  Every one of those things would show a higher incidence of disease among one type or another, but that proves absolutely about the connection being meaningful. Most of these comparisons turn out to be just coincidence.


The powers that be are doing that just now concerning race and the virus.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The trouble with drawing this type of conclusion is that the connection between two things (getting Covid-19 and blood type) could be meaningless, coincidental, etc.  I wonder what would happen if somebody analyzed the incidence of the disease among different colors of hair, skin, eyes, whether a person has freckles, height and weight, mental outlook, musical talent, or hundreds of other things.  Every one of those things would show a higher incidence of disease among one type or another, but that proves absolutely about the connection being meaningful. Most of these comparisons turn out to be just coincidence.


You are absolutely right Sunny. It's certainly not going to convince me to get closer to people or travel or go shopping. It's just a topic of conversation and has no merit. But the recent information regarding more blacks having Covid-19 is intriguing.


----------



## Knight (Apr 7, 2020)

Coronavirus patients can benefit from blood of the recovered, new study shows


For 10 patients severely ill with the new coronavirus, a single dose of antibodies drawn from the blood of people who had recovered from COVID-19 appeared to save lives, shorten the duration of symptoms, improve oxygen levels and speed up viral clearance, newly published research reports.

The preliminary findings emerged from a “pilot study” published Monday in the journal PNAS, the Proceedings of the National Academies of Sciences. Conducted at THREE HOSPITALS IN CHINA, it underscored the promise of harvesting immune antibodies from recovered people (a therapy also known as convalescent plasma) and administering them to people battling a severe case of COVID-19.


I'm not sure this kind of pilot study would be possible in America.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 7, 2020)

There has been success in using that procedure many years ago with blood from those who recovered from the Spanish Flu (I think it was from around that time). Back then there were no antibiotics so blood was used.  Now they can use blood plasma. It was about 2 months back when a friend and I were talking about that and then I read where research was being done to see if it would work with this virus.  There was something about the antibodies in your blood from the flu that only stays in your blood for about 3 weeks. I understood it to indicate that it wouldn't be effective as a vaccine. At the time I read the article it wasn't even known if you could catch Covid-19 again if you had the disease before. There was a study going on in America along these lines but I never kept up with it.


----------

